# Heater core swap caused timing belt failure?



## cognisantcanon (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm posting for a friend. His sister has a 2002 Passat with 2.8l 24 valve and recently had the heater core replaced by VW . Days afterward the car stalled at an intersection and after inspection the dealer says the timing belt skipped a tooth resulting in bent valves and possible main shaft. Anyone think this is coincidental or a technician effed something up? Thanks guys.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*

The heater core would have nothing to do with the timing belt in a 2.8L 30V engine. How many miles were on the original TB? It will probably be a tensioner, tensioner roller or idler roller that failed, causing the timing belt to skip teeth.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*

Surely you mean 30V.
Anyway, the heater core is nowhere near the timing belt, which is hard enough to get at even when you're trying to. Hopping one tooth won't bend valves, or the "main" (?) shaft, but it shouldn't cause the car to stall either... (?!?)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## cognisantcanon (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (tryin2vw)*

Edit: Original belt and tensioner were replaced at 80k then 160k. Thanks for your insight.


_Modified by cognisantcanon at 8:55 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## cognisantcanon (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? ()*


_Quote, originally posted by ** »_Surely you mean 30V.
Anyway, the heater core is nowhere near the timing belt, which is hard enough to get at even when you're trying to. Hopping one tooth won't bend valves, or the "main" (?) shaft, but it shouldn't cause the car to stall either... (?!?)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Ahh ok, I am not familiar with that engine and hearing this second hand. Thanks for the reply as well.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*

How many miles on the current TB/WP/Tensioner system?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*

If it was a 24V, it would be a VR6 and in a Jetta. The Passats have a true V6 with 90 degree angle. The engine would have the code of ATQ.


----------



## cognisantcanon (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (tryin2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tryin2vw* »_How many miles on the current TB/WP/Tensioner system?

Car has 160,000 miles and on the second belt and tensioner.


----------



## cognisantcanon (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (tryin2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tryin2vw* »_If it was a 24V, it would be a VR6 and in a Jetta. The Passats have a true V6 with 90 degree angle. The engine would have the code of ATQ.

Yep, my fault on that one. I suggested that her father see the damage for himself and sell the car for parts if it needs too much money to repair. I found a an '02 Passat 4Motion GLX with 122,xxx for $5,300 so hers should be worth just under 5k (just guessing).


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*

Who did the repair? If the timing belt was changed at 160k and the car has 160k on it, there should be some kind of warranty unless it was a DIY.
BTW if there are bent valves, the car is worth about $3500 less due to the damage.

(Fixed bad spelling)


_Modified by tryin2vw at 11:42 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cognisantcanon* »_
I found a an '02 Passat 4Motion GLX with 122,xxx for $5,300 .

Make sure the timing belt and tensioner/water pump/ect. have been done.


----------



## cognisantcanon (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (tryin2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tryin2vw* »_Who did the rapair? If the timing belt was changed at 160k and the car has 160k on it, there should be some kind of warranty unless it was a DIY.
BTW if there are bent valves, the car is worth about $3500 less due to the damage.

Repair work was done at a VW dealer. I suggest her father speak to the service manager but he still may be sol. I think it's best to scrap the car and get something else.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*

Done at a dealer should carry a warranty on parts and labor. Make sure to take invoices describing what was done. If the timing belt and tensioner was replaces, but not the WP and idler roller and one of those two failed, then they may be out of luck. Bit if the TB has problems due to an installed part, then they should warrant the repair and make the car whole. Any attorneys in the family?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? (cognisantcanon)*

So the dealer is telling you that the belt they just installed hopped, and wrecked your top end, and they take no responsibility? Do you have this in writing?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Heater core swap caused timing belt failure? ()*

ya, if so its lawsuit time hahah


----------

